# This sounds like a scam 2 me...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi, just browsing mercado libre, I came with this:

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-11922634-importacion-de-bicicletas-de-montana-y-de-ruta-_JM

Basicaly, they say they can bring any bike to Mexico for aroun 90 usd... I don't trust them, anyway...

Edit: 
Do you want a Specialized S-Works dually for $1,200 pesos?
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-12041075-_JM
(well, to be honest, the seller mentions that it has the wrong stickers).


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I´m not sure it is a scam...

For example



rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi, just browsing mercado libre, I came with this:
> 
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-11922634-importacion-de-bicicletas-de-montana-y-de-ruta-_JM
> 
> Basicaly, they say they can bring any bike to Mexico for aroun 90 usd... I don't trust them, anyway...


90 bucks is not that off of shipping a bike to Mexico and still have some room for profit margins. He might have a way to transport bike stuff frecuently (using extra cargo capacity of trucks coming from Nevada for example). I am positive it can be done on a regular basis.

Misleading??... well, that is another issue. Does the 90 bucks cover for the import duties? that´s not especified in the ad. Maybe there are some other hidden cost he doesn´t mention.

The seller has a very good reputation, If you think 90 bucks is a good price, you should contact him to know what does the 90bucks include.



rzozaya1969 said:


> Edit:
> Do you want a Specialized S-Works dually for $1,200 pesos?
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-12041075-_JM
> (well, to be honest, the seller mentions that it has the wrong stickers).


He says is a Diamond Back (with specialized stickers). Diamond backs are really cheap, and besides, it is a used frame. I think it is a fair price to pay for that frame (i wouldn´t pay more than 200 bucks for it)

Then again, misleading???? o yeah!!!! Either the guy knows nothing about bikes, or he´s trying to sell something that is not what he says. He says the suspension desing is very similar to a FSR. Well.. it is, it is a dually and has a shock on it!!!!. The DB has a SP design.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi, just browsing mercado libre, I came with this:
> 
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-11922634-importacion-de-bicicletas-de-montana-y-de-ruta-_JM
> 
> ...


Have you looked at this one?? Mountain Cycle Rumble

Made just aside your current ML... probably welded by the same guy. Even if it's designed around a 4" fork, 5" would put the geometry just equal to the Chameleon's. Actually like a half degree steeper at the seat-tube, which is better. Hard to beat for the price and quality. Mountain Cycles reportedly have even better paint jobs than Titus'. Available in as many colours and sizes.

It would be a nice option for any of the young'uns.

Rocky_Rene was who showed me that link a while ago. Seems legitimate... but I don't know. He was also quoted 20% of the article value for whatever part he would like to bring in.

I guess you have to bid for them to show you their info and find out more. Be our guinea pig, please.

The "Spesh" frame is a good offer... if you consider you can get a new Alubike for as much money. If fitted with a nice rear shock, it would be a serious trail weapon in the right hands.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Have you looked at this one?? Mountain Cycle Rumble
> 
> Made just aside your current ML... probably welded by the same guy. Even if it's designed around a 4" fork, 5" would put the geometry just equal to the Chameleon's. Actually like a half degree steeper at the seat-tube, which is better. Hard to beat for the price and quality. Mountain Cycles reportedly have even better paint jobs than Titus'. Available in as many colours and sizes.
> 
> ...


Rumble!!!&#8230;..:eekster: As you might know, I've been drawling fro one of those for a long time. Cambria use to have the pre-2005 models at a very reasonable price. AFAIK, the post sale service of MC is very good, which is a plus.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Rumble!!!&#8230;..:eekster: As you might know, I've been drawling fro one of those for a long time. Cambria use to have the pre-2005 models at a very reasonable price. AFAIK, the post sale service of MC is very good, which is a plus.


There you go... get one while they last.

I've heard good things about greenfish... you can't go wrong for that price.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

MC is off business for a while, If you want warranty stay away from them


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> MC is off business for a while, If you want warranty stay away from them


Do you really feel like breaking a Rumble frame?

You have to be Bender's lost twin to do so...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Do you really feel like breaking a Rumble frame?
> 
> You have to be Bender's lost twin to do so...


Yes, but what about the probability of a manufacturing defect?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> MC is off business for a while, If you want warranty stay away from them


When did this happened?, I just saw an ad on April in a Magazine


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> When did this happened?, I just saw an ad on April in a Magazine


Not long ago... but it was anounced...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yes, but what about the probability of a manufacturing defect?


Get it back to the store, you get another... repeat until they run out of frames or you get your money back.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

WTF....How did you change your name to just Warp!  :eekster:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> WTF....How did you change your name to just Warp!  :eekster:


JESUS MARY AND *JOSHUA*!!!!!!!!

He can change everything, dont question his authoroty as he is the allmighty prophet.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> JESUS MARY AND JOSEPH!!!!!!!!
> 
> He can change everything, dont question his authoroty as he is the allmighty prophet.


Yes, I can.... :devil:

THOU SHALT NOT QUESTION WARP :nono:

Haven't you parents ever told to you "Do as I do, this ain't a democracy"??
Same situation.  

545... I PM'ed Gregg and he fixed it. He even sugested me to do so and look something more alike to Titus, but damn... if just removing the "2003" was a shock, imagine what would be missing "Warp" all over.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Anyone has a digital camera I can borrow?

I need to post pics of a new toy I just got.

The Purple Santa of FedUp just brought a huge box....

She's big, humungous, looks allmighty in its baby-poo color and 150mm of travel.

Now I have to get some 7.5wt oil to make an oil change. Hell, the provious owner even left the CK headset baseplate. A quick visit to cut a bit of steerer and push the star nut deeper and on the Blade it goes.

Anyone guess what is it?
Anyone can lend a camera?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Anyone has a digital camera I can borrow?
> 
> I need to post pics of a new toy I just got.
> 
> ...


Had to leave the baseplate, its needed.................. The baby poo mustard colour grows on you, trust me......... Mah ha ha ha :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Had to leave the baseplate, its needed.................. The baby poo mustard colour grows on you, trust me......... Mah ha ha ha :thumbsup:


Laddies and Gentlemen (yeah, I meant Laddies)....

Let me introduce Whafe... the most generous person I've met in my life!!!
(and owner of the BLINGIEST bike I've ever seen)

There's must be something in the water because all Kiwis I've met are just like that... cool, crazy and generous people.

BIG THUMBS UP TO YOU, WHAFE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Anyone has a digital camera I can borrow?
> 
> I need to post pics of a new toy I just got.
> 
> ...


Mmmm, humongous? Oh I know! Its a super monster reduced to 150mm of travel.....with Whafe's poo smudged on it!  niiiice....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Mmmm, humongous? Oh I know! Its a super monster reduced to 150mm of travel.....with Whafe's poo smudged on it!  niiiice....


Close... it has Whafe's poo on it, but not a Super Monster.

Thanks for participating... Next!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Laddies and Gentlemen (yeah, I meant Laddies)....
> 
> Let me introduce Whafe... the most generous person I've met in my life!!!
> (and owner of the BLINGIEST bike I've ever seen)
> ...


All, this guy Warp deserves this hugely. He is a natural giver, seldom seen in this here world in my opinion, His time and dedication to me questions has been magic, along with everyone else too for that matter.................. Lets hope the dude enjoys it.

MATE!!!! Go the AB's....................... ANd for that matter Mexico on their next game..:thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Close... it has Whafe's poo on it, but not a Super Monster.
> 
> Thanks for participating... Next!


150??... so what did you get? Nixon, AM, what? what? ...tell us... you can post the pics latter


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> MATE!!!! Go the AB's....................... ANd for that matter Mexico on their next game..:thumbsup:


Thanks... but Argentina ain't be easy... bummer.

Thanks for your thoughts too... I feel honored. I'm not really that much.

As for the AB's... Any idea where can I get some stickers with the white leave (or is it a feather?)?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> 150??... so what did you get? Nixon, AM, what? what? ...tell us... you can post the pics latter


Baby Poo (sand like) yellow-brown, 150-130mm travel, 7.5wt oil... doesn't that ring a bell?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Baby Poo (sand like) yellow-brown, 150-130mm travel, 7.5wt oil... doesn't that ring a bell?


Something like this


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Baby Poo (sand like) yellow-brown, 150-130mm travel, 7.5wt oil... doesn't that ring a bell?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

WOW. An AM1, thats really nice Warp. Except...doesnt it look funny on the SwitchBlade? I mean, you will now need to wear fluorescent green licra so it doesnt stand out! :thumbsup: 
Well, actually black and yellow does look good  Congrats, I think it has officialy stopped being the ghetto blade:eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> WOW. An AM1, thats really nice Warp. Except...doesnt it look funny on the SwitchBlade? I mean, you will now need to wear fluorescent green licra so it doesnt stand out! :thumbsup:
> Well, actually black and yellow does look good  Congrats, I think it has officialy stopped being the ghetto blade:eekster:


BINGO !!!
We have a winner!!

(That's you, Rito)

Yeah, an AM1. I'm thinking paint it black. To keep my bike being the (in hohor to my NZ mates - Whafe, Aids and some other guy you don't know) the Switchblade "All Blacks" Edition. I just need a sticker of the All Blacks - team which I love, btw.

Elmadaleno contributed with a beautiful Rocket V saddle which will replace the medieval torture device that was there.

Yeah, just replacing the wheels, brakes and drivetrain and it'll stop being the Ghetto-Blade. 

I'm just one step closer!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> BINGO !!!
> We have a winner!!
> 
> (That's you, Rito)
> ...


That's a nice fork and an excellent choice for the Blade. I thought you were against long travel forks, though; I guess you'll be using it on the 130mm travel most of the time. When are you planning on changing the oil? Maybe we could do both yours and mine at the same time (unless you do it this Saturday). Let me know.

The Rocket V is so nice, and small. I wanted one of those but couldn't get it. I got the Pure V; larger and somewhat cushier (is that a word??). WTB saddles are as most people say, they just fit like a spoon in the a$$, extremely comfy. My life changed after replacing my Titec with it.

Questions on forks,

What are you doing with your Phaon? Are you gonna give a extreme makeover to your roadbike?

What's your opinion on the new 66´s internals? I am planning to get a VF2 (external preload, compression and rebound adjustments) at the end of the year once the prices drop a lil´bit. However I am hesitant due to the reviews of the fork.

Ohhh.. and forgot it.. Congratulations on your new toy! :thumbsup: keep us posted on it´s performance


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> That's a nice fork and an excellent choice for the Blade. I thought you were against long travel forks, though;...


Haven't you guessed it? Warp's against long travel anything until he get's his hands on one....

See, let's find a Fox 40 and he'll be happy to put that on his road bike......


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> That's a nice fork and an excellent choice for the Blade. I thought you were against long travel forks, though; I guess you'll be using it on the 130mm travel most of the time.


Yeah... it'll live all its life in 130mm service. Probably I would spend some dough on getting the 110-130mm cartridge to shorten it up and better match the Blade's Geometry. I don't thing the blade would be approved for 150mm and I don't want to phuck with it.



ritopc said:


> When are you planning on changing the oil? Maybe we could do both yours and mine at the same time (unless you do it this Saturday). Let me know.


I'll let you know. Not this saturday "fo sho". Now, I'm in the same dilemma as you... no 7.5wt oil. I know alternatives now, though. Our guinea pig, showed that you can get good results with the homebrew Warp-Yamaha 7.5 blend.

I still have to try if the socket I got fits our lowers. We'll see.



ritopc said:


> The Rocket V is so nice, and small. I wanted one of those but couldn't get it. I got the Pure V; larger and somewhat cushier (is that a word??). WTB saddles are as most people say, they just fit like a spoon in the a$$, extremely comfy. My life changed after replacing my Titec with it.


Yeah... my arse always dreamed of a Rocket. 130mm wide is the magic number for me. It doesn't get in my way when moving fore and aft. With the Spesh 155mm I had to ride like John Wayne.



ritopc said:


> Questions on forks,
> 
> What are you doing with your Phaon? Are you gonna give a extreme makeover to your roadbike?
> 
> What's your opinion on the new 66´s internals? I am planning to get a VF2 (external preload, compression and rebound adjustments) at the end of the year once the prices drop a lil´bit. However I am hesitant due to the reviews of the fork.


The Phaon? After I sort out the AM, it'll probably end up for sale. I'm planning on gettting just enough to finance a set of Hope XC's. I'll have to spend more on a decent set of rims and then some decent spokes. Probably some DT's XR450's (cheap version of the XR4.1d) and some DT Champions. It'll savee some weight, making the Blade feel better.

As for the 66VF, correct me if I'm wrong, but it's basically the same SSVF damper found on the MX Pro. It's a nice damper but a bit limited for high-speed stuff, where it can feel harsh... and a fork like the 66 is supposed to be ridden fast!

If you'll use it primarly for hucking, it may be not a problem though. What it's required on a huck fork is bottom out resistance. This can be tuned on Zokes with the oil level. You can even put a heavier oil (10wt) to control rebound by creating more damping.

If you plan to race the thing and ride it fast... it may not be the best choice. It will spike. You can eliminate spiking by going to a lighter oil weight (5wt), and control bottom-out with oil level... but then the rebound may be too fast for the big stuff.

The best is to have some speed sensitive stuff like HSCV or RC2X for all around performance.

OTOH... that's the theory. I haven't heard 545 complaining about shortcomings of damping on his MX Comp and it's basically the same damper (a bit better on the SSVF equipped on the Pro and I think the 66VF).



ritopc said:


> Ohhh.. and forgot it.. Congratulations on your new toy! :thumbsup: keep us posted on it´s performance


Thanks, bro! I'm overwhelmed!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm planning on gettting just enough to finance a set of Hope XC's. I'll have to spend more on a decent set of rims and then some decent spokes. Probably some DT's XR450's (cheap version of the XR4.1d) and some DT Champions. It'll savee some weight, making the Blade feel better.

Warp :
Contact me (pm) if you want a Hope Xc/mavic - FSA 300 or Bontrager /dt x lite wheelsets, and 7.5 fox oil 

Regards.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp :
> Contact me (pm) if you want a Hope Xc/mavic - FSA 300 or Bontrager /dt x lite wheelsets, and 7.5 fox oil
> Regards.
> the last biker


I will... I still have to answer your last mail!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Anyone has a digital camera I can borrow?
> 
> I need to post pics of a new toy I just got.
> 
> ...


Wow, I wonder what it is. Mmmmm, knowing Warp maybe its one of these!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Mmmm, humongous? Oh I know! Its a super monster reduced to 150mm of travel.....with Whafe's poo smudged on it!  niiiice....


Whafes Poo smudged on it!!!! :arf: :eekster: :yikes: :yikes:

(This post is soooooo brokeback mountain)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Wow, I wonder what it is. Mmmmm, knowing Warp maybe its one of these!! :thumbsup:


That one in the picture is Elmadaleno just like he looks at his job at Sullivan street... that's the only he way he's found to finance his two Turners, I think. What happened to having an honest job, Mada? Eze money... shame on ya.

Yeah, now that I think about it, this post is as Brokeback as Turner's gay flag logo.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> That one in the picture is Elmadaleno just like he looks at his job at Sullivan street... that's the only he way he's found to finance his two Turners, I think. What happened to having an honest job, Mada? Eze money... shame on ya.
> 
> Yeah, now that I think about it, this post is as Brokeback as Turner's gay flag logo.


You think working the streets is easy????  I have to Turners to mantain at home!!! :nono:

BTW: I'm not the one trading poo smudged stuff!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You think working the streets is easy????  I have to Turners to mantain at home!!! :nono:


You could have chosen being a pimp, not a ho'... but you can't fight your nature, can you? 

Oh, come on... get down the envy... You know you want Marzocchi!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> You could have chosen being a pimp, not a ho'... but you can't fight your nature, can you?
> 
> Oh, come on... get down the envy... You know you want Marzocchi!


Been there done that...  (old pic of myself)... Naah, my UGI right now is centered on Goodridge lines!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Been there done that...  (old pic of myself)... Naah, my UGI right now is centered on Goodridge lines!


Hhahahahahahahahahah:eekster: ^

(talking about rainbows)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well.... the beast is on!!

At 130mm setting, it ain't the big bad wolf. Especially if I run it with like 30% of sag or somewhere in between the 25-30%

I'll have to try it out. But so far, the Phaon looks wimpy aside the AM... it weigh less too.

Whafe was so nice to cut off his steerer tube just like 3mm longer than mine! Just added one spacer and off we went.

The Julies went on with ease, but the rear cable guide on the Zoke is useless with my Moto-Style set up.

I don't notice much difference on the settings on the TST... I'll look more into that. It could be that it's more noticeable on the trail or a cartridge in the need for a bleed. Who knows... I have to aks Whafe if it was working on him, but I assume it did and I'm concerned for nothing.

Looking forwards to the first ride!!!
(I have to ask Rocky Rene for a pump adapter and maybe his pump too... to adjust sag).


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Hhahahahahahahahahah:eekster: ^
> 
> (talking about rainbows)


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

ritopc said:
 

> Something like this


No no, something like the one on the left here, go the Marz forks


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Looking forwards to the first ride!!!
> (I have to ask Rocky Rene for a pump adapter and maybe his pump too... to adjust sag).


Does he have the adaptor for the air preload adjustment??? do you know where did he get it??

Rocky_R... where did you get it??? I want one


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Does he have the adaptor for the air preload adjustment??? do you know where did he get it??
> 
> Rocky_R... where did you get it??? I want one


Yes, he does. He did got it with a Zoke fork.

Let the race begin....


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Contact me (pm) if you want a Hope Xc/mavic - FSA 300 or Bontrager /dt x lite wheelsets, and 7.5 fox oil

Regards.

the last biker[/QUOTE]

Yo también quiero unas Hope XC para mi vertex en Gun Metal!:madman:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Whafe said:


> No no, something like the one on the left here, go the Marz forks


Whafe: your bike is seriously sick! What kind of shifter cables are you running? I saw them at last years Tour de France . Also, what are your thoughts on the Goodridge lines. Worth it?

Cheers,

Mada


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh my, my original post got abused real baaaad! :nono: :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... just hit the Moto Shop (I have a Yamaha dealer "close" to our offices).

Two liters of 5 and 10 grade Yamalube fork oil and 135 pesos after, I have enough oil to service at least 5 Marzocchis.  

Yamalube is a Semi-Synthetic blend (half mineral oil, half synthetic)

Of course, 5wt oil works for Rock Suks and Manipoo forks too. At 67 pesos a liter, it's bargain.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Oh my, my original post got abused real baaaad! :nono: :nono:


......


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Whafe: your bike is seriously sick! What kind of shifter cables are you running? I saw them at last years Tour de France . Also, what are your thoughts on the Goodridge lines. Worth it?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mada


Mada, shifter cables are Nokons, swear by them, have had them for years. These are red though, new to have colour I think................ Honestly, running braided lines is black and white, less fading etc etc, like having a bigger rota really in my humble opinion..... You can now get coloured as well, or have been able to for a while....

I dont want to OTT this scooter though...........


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Does he have the adaptor for the air preload adjustment??? do you know where did he get it??
> 
> Rocky_R... where did you get it??? I want one


Hey rito, I also have it (it came with my fork) I dont use it with my fork, so I can give it to you.

edit: YEAH 333 posts! Im halfway to being evil!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Mada, shifter cables are Nokons, swear by them, have had them for years. These are red though, new to have colour I think................ Honestly, running braided lines is black and white, less fading etc etc, like having a bigger rota really in my humble opinion..... You can now get coloured as well, or have been able to for a while....
> 
> I dont want to OTT this scooter though...........


Next time someone from my family goes to the states, those goodridge are mine.... and those Nokons are starting to look good in gold


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Next time someone from my family goes to the states, those goodridge are mine.... and those Nokons are starting to look good in gold


Goodridge lines and Nokons...................... *Bling aling ding ding dong* really. But the performance is magic, they are not just about looks, seriously, in wet muddy shiaty conditions the nokons rock!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey rito, I also have it (it came with my fork) I dont use it with my fork, so I can give it to you.
> 
> edit: YEAH 333 posts! Im halfway to being evil!


That would be nice :thumbsup: !!!!, Thanks for the offering!!!! are you sure u don't need it, though?

Anyways, I wont need it until I do the oil change (Warp will mandate on that one).

And, talking about putting air on forks, does anyone has a low pressure pump. Mine is a Fox and the gauge scale is useless on the 5-10PSI range. Or, do you know where can I get a decent one at a reasonable price?

Again, Thanks 545!!!! (we could arrange delivery on SNT after a good'ol ride to cabraroca)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> That would be nice :thumbsup: !!!!, Thanks for the offering!!!! are you sure u don't need it, though?


No... MX line has shcrader valves... anyway... I just snagged Rocky_Rene's one... so, we're all set 



ritopc said:


> Anyways, I wont need it until I do the oil change (Warp will mandate on that one).


I have the oil... and can remove the topcaps. This would suffice. A full on overhaul would be cool, but we need to grind my 12mm socket down to 14.5mm of OD.

Anyone knows a good machining shop? (Taller de torno)



ritopc said:


> And, talking about putting air on forks, does anyone has a low pressure pump. Mine is a Fox and the gauge scale is useless on the 5-10PSI range. Or, do you know where can I get a decent one at a reasonable price?
> 
> Again, Thanks 545!!!! (we could arrange delivery on SNT after a good'ol ride to cabraroca)


Two options....

1.- Use your existing pump. Deplete all pressure, while pumping count how many strokes and go by sag (much more important than pressure)

2.- Go to the hardware store, get a gauge with a male 1/8" NPT connection in the pressure range you want. Just unthread the one on your Fox pump and replace it with the one you got. Ready. Better yet and to avoid getting the wring one... untrhead the one on your pump, take it with you to the store and get one with the same connection.

Gauges are not that expensive unless you want a lot of accuracy. A typical gauge is accurate in approximately 2% in the middle third of the range. On the extreme thirds can get like 5% of accuracy. Close enough for government's job.

BTW... the lowest pressure pump is the Marzocchi one.. and yet is like for 150 PSI or more.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahahaha, taking the oportunity to re-hijack the thead, look at my 20" bike design

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1993495&postcount=182


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hahahaha, taking the oportunity to re-hijack the thead, look at my 20" bike design
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1993495&postcount=182


Are you taking FxFvD's place??


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Are you taking FxFvD's place??


FxFvD will always have a special place in our hearts :smallviolin:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> FxFvD will always have a special place in our hearts :smallviolin:


Whatever happened to FxFvD? Did he find Jesus or something?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Whatever happened to FxFvD? Did he find Jesus or something?


Its a Mexican thing, I'm lost...................:aureola:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Its a Mexican thing, I'm lost...................:aureola:


Look for the posts of user FxFvD... you'll get it soon.

Kind of Salvador Dali meets Orange Clockwork and the Pope.ut:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Look for the posts of user FxFvD... you'll get it soon.
> 
> Kind of Salvador Dali meets Orange Clockwork and the Pope.ut:


Dale meets Clockwork Orange, mmmmmmmmmmmmm now there is a lethal combo


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

65 Minutes till kickoff, are you all getting together to watch the match????


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> 65 Minutes till kickoff, are you all getting together to watch the match????


Not this time... At least I'm babysitting...

Later on, I'll meet Rocky Rene to get a pump and Zoke pump adapter... life is good :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Not this time... At least I'm babysitting...
> 
> Later on, I'll meet Rocky Rene to get a pump and Zoke pump adapter... life is good :thumbsup:


Gotta go, want to watch the match..... Yeah ha................

Go the Zoke pump, am amping for tomorrow morniings 5 hour ride onthe ML.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I just checked out the Nokons, they are available in gold!!! I'm already salivating!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I just checked out the Nokons, they are available in gold!!! I'm already salivating!


Bling ho.... :nono:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Bling ho.... :nono:


*Go the gold Nokon's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Go Mexico, great half of football, they are on fire and tacking it to the Argentinians. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

